# Check out my new license plate !!



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

OK - I've showed you mine, now let's see yours......


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Now that's COOL!! I'm Jealous...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Totally sweet, sharp! If I ever see that while driving the PA turnpike, I'll know who I'm following


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great plate sharpobject!

At least you don't get people saying "Bell Fry"? It's pronounced Bell Free


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I would post mine but...its not very nice plates...and there would be complaints, plus then they could find me and see what I have done


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Way awesome!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

nice plates everyone


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gee, my plates just have an M and numbers. I feel so boring


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Gee, my plates just have an M and numbers. I feel so boring


Roxy, you are definately NOT boring.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

oh i have found another reason to get a car! if only i could afford one, and knew how to drive.  very cool!!!!!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very cool plate! Now there's a true haunter.

It doesn't matter what my plate says. It just won't be intimidating on a Prius.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Very cool plate! Now there's a true haunter.
> 
> It doesn't matter what my plate says. It just won't be intimidating on a Prius.


*zoom*


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

I bought a chevy panel HHR because it lookes like a hearse and it has this plate my friend who lives in British columbia Canada Has the Haunter one as well


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

love these plates!! mine is a boring regular one, I love looking at everyone else's!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

These are some great ideas. The only thing exciting about my plates is the indian shooting an arrow. I guess I could pretend he's killing someone.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Great plates everyone! You know that these just beg for reaction stories. C'mon tell us some of your best and worst reactions.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

mine is boreing too they won let me put I want you dead on a plate too many letter'sI guess


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice tag Sharpobject. I like all the tags.


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

Want A haunted licence

FRY-10U - frigh-ten you 
Creepy1
Gon2Rst Gone to rest
LIVED- DEVIL spelled backwards
Just the number 666
A5ORDEAD--Alive or Dead
DOA


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

6Fears for my 69 (My Haunt)
﻿﻿









Still trying to figure out one for my 59


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are beautiful. I was one year old when the 59 came out. It looks in better shape than I do.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm jealous...


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

hey TS how about AWESOME man I want a coach sooooooo bad


----------

